# Old Asylums/Psychiatric Hospitals still open?



## Winchester (Oct 13, 2008)

Here's a list of those I can find online.(various sources)

By 'Still open', I mean in use as Hospitals or Psychiatric hospitals. NOT converted to housing.

*Compact Arrow*
Whitchurch, Cardiff.
Cefn Coed, Swansea.
St Cadoc's, Newport.
St Lukes, Middlesbrough 
Goodmayes, Chadwell, East London

*Corridor*
Kingsway, Derby
St Andrews, Northampton.
St Clements, Ipswich.
Warnford, Oxfordshire.
Wonford House, Exeter
Springfield, Wandsworth
Shelton, Shrewsbury (I drove to visit it and it was still open!!!)
St David's, Camarthen
Glanrhyd Hospital, Glamorgan

*Colony*
Runwell, Essex (Imminent closure)
Harperbury, Hertfordshire (One third of site still in use)
St Ebbas, Epsom (Partially occupied, but majority of site derelict. 18 patients in total in 2007)

Has anybody had a poke around any of these sites? I know this site is called Derelict places, but there's a few of us asylumphiles about...


----------



## TrefforestGump (Oct 13, 2008)

I've had physiotherapy at Whitchurch Hospital! I don't know whether the NHS have a physio department there still, but I used to go there a lot a couple of years ago. It seems a big site, and there's a cancer hospital next door too.
I also went to high school next door. We often had escaped mental patients running rampage around the school.


----------



## Sectionate (Oct 13, 2008)

There is also 

Newcastle upon Tyne City Asylum, St. Nicholas Hospital, Northumberland


----------



## Alir147 (Oct 13, 2008)

And there's a few still in use up here in scotland. Most are undergoing phased closures though.


----------



## fezzyben (Oct 13, 2008)

iirc kingsway in derby is still very much in use


----------



## rookinella (Oct 13, 2008)

I've had a poke around these:
Whitchurch, Cardiff
Cefn Coed, Swansea
St Cadoc's, Newport

Nowt but a few outer buildings to report yet.

Hmm I've heard of these...
Harperbury, Hertfordshire 
St Ebbas, Epsom


----------



## scoobs (Oct 13, 2008)

fezzyben said:


> iirc kingsway in derby is still very much in use



Isnt Kingsway due for closure sometime in 2009 or am i mistaken?


----------



## Winchester (Oct 13, 2008)

rookinella said:


> I've had a poke around these:
> Whitchurch, Cardiff
> Cefn Coed, Swansea
> St Cadoc's, Newport
> ...



The company I work for is re-accomodating some people from Harperbury, so they can live in the community.
St Ebbas still has 'rocking chair man', and several small buildings left in use.


----------



## foz101 (Oct 13, 2008)

Stratheden Hospital, Fife is still very much open







http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=56.304996&lon=-3.05405&z=17.7&r=0&src=msl

Related story - http://www.thecourier.co.uk/output/2008/08/14/newsstory11803998t0.asp


----------



## RichardB (Oct 13, 2008)

I was going to say that 

Is Liff still open?


----------



## lost (Oct 13, 2008)

Liff closed earlier this decade, I visited it a while back but they were most of the way into converting it then. I don't think any of the original interior was intact.


----------



## Mr Sam (Oct 13, 2008)

how much of Sunnyside is still open (near Montrose)

and a hospital (not assylum) just inland Stracathro i rember at school my mates used to go in there and trash part of the abandoned place


----------



## Flaxington (Oct 13, 2008)

The special hospitals are still in use, Rampton and Broadmoor have retained much of the original buildings, I think Rampton has a pavillion plan, and broadmoor has a corridor plan.

I've been to Rampton Hospital on an official tour.

Not sure how much of the original Moss Side building is left at ashworth.

Can't imagine any of these are good for exploration though


----------



## missfish (Oct 13, 2008)

St Lukes in Boro is still very much open - a good friend of mine did work experience there a few months ago, heard some interesting stories let me tell you!

As for the buildings, theres only really an abandoned chapel but its been burnt out by local pikies quite a few times so its not that impressive.


----------



## Flaxington (Oct 13, 2008)

some more old mental hospitals still in use include

Cheadle Royal, nr stockport is now run by Affinity Healthcare, although I think the old nursing home is derelict

The Retreat, York

Bethlem Royal Hospital


----------



## Alir147 (Oct 13, 2008)

Mr Sam said:


> how much of Sunnyside is still open (near Montrose)
> 
> and a hospital (not assylum) just inland Stracathro i rember at school my mates used to go in there and trash part of the abandoned place



There's only a tiny part of stracathro that's empty unfortunately. Just a wee block that spans the width of the used car park. 

As for sunnyside, still quite a lot open - but it's actually moving over to Stracathro in 3 years time.


----------



## urbtography (Oct 13, 2008)

Parts of severalls are still in use, one of the villas is a lab now and there are still some lock-in wards up there, it was up until very recently that lectures used to still be given there but theyve shut alpha and gamma now.


----------



## Sectionate (Oct 13, 2008)

same can be said for parts of west park then...

We also forgot the most important one, Bethlam


----------



## thompski (Oct 14, 2008)

scoobs said:


> Isnt Kingsway due for closure sometime in 2009 or am i mistaken?



As it currently stands, Derbyshire Royal Infirmary will mostly close in 2009 (with the retention of a community hospital on the southern half of the site) and two master plan's to redevelop it have been mentioned (interestingly the NHS have drawn up one plan). Most facilities will be based at the Derby City Hospital which is close to Kingsway.

Kingsway is currently had a bit of a knock around and some new buildings are being constructed to improve its services for future years.

Either way its all very controversial at the minute.


----------



## silverstealth (Oct 14, 2008)

st davids in carmarthen has only one ward open the rest has been taken over by the county council.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Oct 14, 2008)

A good thread Winchy 

When looking up some history on Cefn Coed, Swansea, I came across this. Makes for interesting reading....

http://www.abm.university-trust.wales.nhs.uk/Documents/743/Diamond Days1.pdf

Although strictly not an Asylum / Psychiatric, St. Peter's Hospital is still open in Maldon, Essex (was formally a Workhouse). Thinking about it, there must be quite a few old Workhouses still open.

Lb:jimlad:


----------



## Pete (Oct 14, 2008)

In addition to those listed there are a few more I can add:

mental hospitals
St. James', Portsmouth
Hellesdon, Norwich
Bootham Park, York
St. Bernard's, Hanwell (approx 1/2 of asylum block)
St. Andrew's, Norwich (annexe only - trust HQ)
St. Martin's, Kent
Mapperley, Notts (original block - no inpatients inside)

open but vacated original block - all are still operating in grounds with some facilities in older buildings
Fulbourn, Cambs
Prestwich, Lancs
St. George's, Stafford

mental handicap (learning disabilities)
Northgate, Morpeth
Glenfrith, Leicester(mostly administrative)
Manor House, Bucks (all1970's buildings remaining)
St. Catherine's, Doncaster (no inpatients in old blocks)
Botleys Park, Chertsey (central service areas only)

Llanfrechfa grange, Bryn y neuadd, Ridge Hill and Ida Darwin hospitals are either open or recently closed but are all modern mental handicap hospitals of the 1960's/70's.

scottish mental hospitals (not sure about exact details as I haven't visited them)
Ailsa, Ayr
Argyll + Bute, Linlithgow (part)
Rosslynlee, Midlothian
Crichton Royal, Dumfriess (part)
Royal Cornhill, Aberdeen
Murray Royal, Perth
Carstairs state hospital, Lanark (criminal mental hospital)
? Dykebar (unsure - new buildings in part?)
? Leverndale (replaced by new building?)

St. Nicholas, Newcastle is only half occupying the older (annexe) buildings, the other (original) half is now residential. St. Andrew's in Northampton is a privately run hospital outside of the NHS. 

Pete


----------



## Flaxington (Oct 14, 2008)

In the north west:

Calderstones Hospital, Whalley, Lancs, old admin block and nurses home - now inpatient facility- remains open

Rainhill Hospital, Nr Liverpool, demolished small forensic unit Scott clinic open

Winwick Hospital, Nr Warrington, demolished, small private low secure hospital remains open on site, rest housing

Prestwich Hospital, main site demolished, Edenfield centre medium secure unit and three or four low secure units remain open


----------



## Sectionate (Oct 14, 2008)

Kirkbride said:


> In the north west:
> 
> Calderstones Hospital, Whalley, Lancs, old admin block and nurses home - now inpatient facility- remains open
> 
> ...



Add to that then, Brookwood - Nursing Home now secure unit.

If we are going to go that far though, we will be listing alot more hopsitals...


----------



## Cuban B. (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm sure the old Victorian buildings at Carstairs have just been demolished.


----------



## Flaxington (Oct 14, 2008)

Sectionate said:


> Add to that then, Brookwood - Nursing Home now secure unit.
> 
> If we are going to go that far though, we will be listing alot more hopsitals...




Most of the old asylums in the north west that were demolished are survived by medium secure units perhaps except for Lancaster Moor although that has Ridge Lea hospital nearby which is an acute unit

forgot one in the north west, Guild lodge MSU situated in the grounds of Whittingham Hospital next to St Lukes


----------



## Lightbuoy (Oct 14, 2008)

Pete said:


> In addition to those listed there are a few more I can add:
> 
> mental hospitals
> 
> ...



This is one BIG MUMMA of a place. Originally was a Workhouse, but is more like in the layout of a Prison (such as Holloway), with the wings radiating from central hubs

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hanwell_Asylum

http://www.multimap.com/maps/?zoom=...th&loc=GB:51.50671:-0.35105:16|UB13EU|UB1 3EU

Lb:jimlad:


----------



## nursepayne (Oct 14, 2008)

Cuban B, yeah I dunno whether they have yet been demolished or not but Carstairs would have been LEGENDARY to get into...but potentially HELL also since I have no idea how security were going to manage the boundary and moving all of the innmates.r


----------



## Pete (Oct 15, 2008)

Lightbuoy said:


> This is one BIG MUMMA of a place. Originally was a Workhouse, but is more like in the layout of a Prison (such as Holloway), with the wings radiating from central hubs
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hanwell_Asylum
> 
> ...



It wasn't ever a workhouse. From 1831 to the present day it has always been used as an asylum/mental hospital. The layout is a derivation of the radial/cruciform types of plan which are typical of prisons where it was advantageous to have good views through large areas of the interior via hubs. 

Pete


----------



## Cuban B. (Oct 15, 2008)

nursepayne said:


> Cuban B, yeah I dunno whether they have yet been demolished or not but Carstairs would have been LEGENDARY to get into...but potentially HELL also since I have no idea how security were going to manage the boundary and moving all of the innmates.r



It would've been a great explore, shame the old part all came down in a few weeks though it wouldn't have been very explorable. HMP Saughton is getting the same treatment, the old part should all be gone in a few weeks time so if anyone's interested they'd better get in there fast. The difference is this place is potentially explorable.


----------



## batroy (Oct 16, 2008)

I've visited the Warneford hospital several times, I took part in a study run by the Oxford University department that's based there, for which I was paid 30 quid a visit 

Architecturally it's a gem, later development was concentrated at the Littlemore Hospital so it remains compact yet uncluttered and all built in Headington stone rather than brick.

Best of all, being still an open hospital you can go in the grounds and walk round it without being accosted, should you wish to expand your knowledge of hospital architecture.

http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=51.750785&lon=-1.222355&z=18.7&r=39&src=msl


----------



## thegooddoctor (Oct 19, 2008)

Thread on Kingsway here


----------



## hospitalworker (Oct 25, 2008)

*Runwell Hospital - Essex*

Hi All,
Runwell Hospital WILL close in September 2009 when the new Runwell Hospital will open, most of the site is now vacant that the Old Rochford Hospital has been demolished and rebuilt.

There are currently 8 wards in use at Runwell, they are spread over the site, they are Harman ward, Belfairs Ward, Fairview Ward, Plashet Ward, Hullbridge Ward, Steepleview Ward, Dove Ward, Oakview Ward, Boleyn Two Ward (Boleyn Two is Admin), the works department is still active.

Also the Main Administration building and The Lodge Nurses home are still in use.

All other wards (Glendale House, Rettendon House, Strom Olsen Male & Female Wards, Leigh House, Brookside Ward, Sunnyside Ward, Woodside Ward, Elizabeth Ward, Sherington Ward, Margaret Ward, Windsor Ward Sandringham Ward, Nightingale Ward, Ambleside House, Elm House, Ashingdon Ward, Chalkwell One Ward, Chalkwell Two Ward, Boleyn One Ward, Laburnum Ward, Hillview House, Glendale House, Chapel of St Luke are Closed

hope this helps


----------



## Pete (Oct 25, 2008)

Hello Hospitalworker,

I read with interest what you said about Runwell. I'm not particularly familiar with some of the wards (ashingdon, harman, belfairs, fairview, hullbridge, steepleview, oakview, dove) but the names reflect some listed in a document relating to rochford hosp. is it the case that they have moved over while rebuilding takes place? A few wards I was familiar with at runwell don't appear on your list (wren, heron, harper east, harper west, westcliff, oakfield, grangewood I + II - is it the case that the rochford wards might occupy some of these blocks. When i last visited the site in 2005 many of these wards appeared still in the same guise since the opening of the hospital!

Thanks for any info you can give.

Pete


----------



## hospitalworker (Oct 25, 2008)

Hi Pete,

Sorry I am using the names of how they are now known through working there, as many of the buildings have changed names.

Ashingdon Ward is the demountable building in front of Elm House, this relocated from Rochford Hospital when Rochford was demolished.

In regards to the others:
Wren Ward is now Steepleview Ward since 2004 - Closing September 2009
Heron Ward is now Dove Ward since 2004 - Closing November 2008
Harper East is now Oakview Ward since 2005 - Closing September 2009
Harper West is now just called Harper Unit since 1999 - Closing September 2009
Oakfield Ward is closed
GrangeWood One is now Belfairs Ward since 1995 - CLosing September 2009
Grangewood Two is now Fairview Ward since 2004 - Closing September 2009
Westcliff Ward is now Harman Ward since 2005 - Closing September 2009
Boleyn Two Admin block will also close September 2009
Administrationbuilding will close September 2009

Chalkwell One Ward, Boleyn One Ward, Elm House and Ashingdon Ward all closed in February 2008 after relocation to Rochford Hospital.

Only one ward from Rochford Hospital relocated to Runwell, this was Ashingdon Ward which has now gone back to Rochford.

hope this helps you, if you require further info send me a pvt message


----------



## silverstealth (Oct 26, 2008)

*Runwell 1938*

For those with an interest with runwell.. all the photos are 1938 and before.

























































one of these is possibly the operating theatre at runwell, the images were in the same batch.


----------



## hospitalworker (Oct 27, 2008)

OH MY GOD! they are amazing, I have never seen these, could you possibly send them to me?


----------



## silverstealth (Oct 27, 2008)

hospitalworker said:


> OH MY GOD! they are amazing, I have never seen these, could you possibly send them to me?



yes no problem can you pm me your email address.


----------



## Winchester (Oct 27, 2008)

Brilliant work there Stealth!


----------



## Bad wolf (Dec 28, 2008)

I have heared talk that cefn coed, swansea is earmarked for closure. It commands good veiws and i bet the likes of "mr wimpy" cannot wait to get it. Wonder how true this talk is.


----------



## Melvin Faust (Feb 16, 2009)

*St Nicholas, Newcastle*

I used to work at a small hospital (now shut) very near St Nicholas' Hospital in Newcastle. We used to go to the occupational health department there for jabs etc. Although it's still open it's much reduced in size, much of the land around it now taken over by a housing estate. They did open a new forensic psychiatry ward there a few years back - after the new houses were built - I doubt potential purchasers were made aware of that particular plan!

I was once pushed into the nearest loo by a little lady there who thought I was a new patient looking for a toilet!

Those old black and white photos are terrific silverstealth; they add so much history to the up to date documentation on this site


----------



## surlygirl (Feb 17, 2009)

St Clements in Ipswich is still open - I drove past today and had yet another wistful look at it. There was talk of it closing down when the new acute unit was built as part of the development at Heath Road.

I do have a contact who used to work Maintenance at St Clements who knows the current manager - I have first dibs when it does shut down!

Plus am up there at the Social Club early May so might get a bit lost...ahem...


----------



## herts_urbex (Feb 17, 2009)

harperbury is a great place to explore tho the nurses dont like you walking near the football pitch ive no idea why tho


----------



## cogito (Apr 28, 2009)

Whitchurch in Cardiff is due for closure in the next few years following relocation to new facilities.

It's still live at the moment, with the exception of one ward.


----------



## stevejd (Apr 28, 2009)

Although Rauceby is technically closed, a little piece is still open on the perimeter of the site in the form of a childrens unit and the local PCT occupies the Orchard House complex that was an acute ward prior to its role change. this ward had a role in the pioneering development of plastic surgery, primarily hands with faces being done in east grinstead and is part of the guinea pig club.

This book is worth reading if you want to know more, Emile Mayhew - The Reconstruction of Warriors: Archibald McIndoe, The Royal Air Force and the Guinea Pig Club (2004) ISBN 1-85367-610-1, I borrowed a copy from our local library, which also carries a photo archive of rauceby.

I remember when I was a student an old timer telling me abiut beds of this type on the verandahs for the treatment of TB patients in all weathers.






Fresh air was thought to be good for them. In an old store we found the waxed cotton bed covers and screens that hung from the roof edge. Hmm not my idea of fun in the winter


----------

